# what % improvement does a/r glass and metal reflector give?



## waddup (Nov 15, 2008)

out the front of a maglite, what % improvement do we get with a 'good' reflector and glass ($35) over the stock maglite plastic reflector and glass?

2% 6% 18% 50%

approx?

i have a malkoff and terralux and am wondering if the additional $$ is worth it?

:thinking:


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 16, 2008)

AR coated UCL lens from flashlightlens have been tested to give 9-10% improvement. It is a noticeable improvement.

I went from a stock [email protected] reflector to a DX OP metal reflector. The change in beam pattern prevents me from telling if it is now brighter or dimmer.

-----

Stock [email protected] are ~65% efficient in light transmission.
Stock Fenix are ~80% efficient in light transmission.


----------

